# Κάνε λίγο υπομονή ή Κάνε λίγη υπομονή; Και τα δύο.



## colurosa (Jun 9, 2017)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Τελικά, να κάνω _λίγο_ ή _λίγη_ ακόμη υπομονή;


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2017)

Και τα δύο σωστά μου φαίνονται. Μόνο που στο "λίγο ακόμη" υπονοείται ο χρόνος (=κάνε υπομονή για λίγο χρόνο ακόμη), ενώ στο "λίγη ακόμη" το μέγεθος της υπομονής (=λίγη υπομονή ακόμη).


----------



## colurosa (Jun 9, 2017)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2017)

Θα κάνω σαφέστερο τον τίτλο: 

Κάνε λίγο υπομονή ή Κάνε λίγη υπομονή; Και τα δύο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2017)

...
Κι ένα τρίτο, επιρρηματικό σαν το πρώτο: Κάνε λιγάκι υπομονή


----------



## colurosa (Jun 11, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------

